# hehe my project car



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what do you guys think about my newly accquired poject car, it was orignally an off-road buggy, but i'm changing it into a lowered, lengthened, boosted, and chopped, VW powered beach cruiser :thumbup:, i expect this to take me prolly 2-3 years to finish (if all goes well), seeing as the whole underbody needs to be replaced


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that is pure badass, but i would drop something, like a ga16de in there, just for the extra power.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nah i was thinkg either rb26t or vg30dett, or jsut BOOST a bigger bug motor


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

SR20DET. DO IT!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok time for a poll, out of the turbo nissan motors, what does everyone think i should put in the buggy/roadster and why? (plz post pics of the motors because i only know vg30e and tt models)


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

SR20! SR20! oh oh oh oh i wanna see it!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I can't wait for Himile to see this thread.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Good. Very good.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

your being sarcastic aren't you?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Holy crap, you just went up in my books. Good man!

And yes, I'm sure Himile will poo himself.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no, himile is very smart


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

spelch said:


> Holy crap, you just went up in my books. Good man!
> 
> And yes, I'm sure Himile will poo himself.


how did i go up in your books? because i made a good choice getting this thing for $400? 

oh and if anyone has any engine suggestions, plz post them with pics of the motor, i'm not sure how long i'm gonna keep that VW motor in there, and i'm open to any and all ideas :thumbup: 

oh and do we have any NF stickers i could put on it? lol i'm serious

oh heres an interior pic of the buggy, the entire frame is steel tube


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

himile will tell you everything you need to know about that thing. but the bug motor should be enough for now.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

like what? i'm changing literally everything on the car, lol, suspension is being updated, i'm lengthing the body, etc. its turning into a street rod

heres some suspension and steering pics

(front)








(back)








(steering)


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so essentially, you paid 400 for a blank canvas to work on?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yes with a body that has minor rust problems, and endless possibilities

good call? or did i pay to much? does it help that i'm the only one that knows its for sale, and anyone else that did know would need to pay $800+


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i think it would be one hell of a good time, but i dont know about changing it all just yet, does it drive and all?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that i'm finding out this weekend, i need to fix the wiring, my friends (the previous owner) brother messed up the wiring up, he undid the exhaust, then put it back on, and didn't notice that the wiring to the engie was touching the exhaust pipe, and well lets say i know the car is fireproof :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I say either CA18DEt or the Sr20... but save the Sr20 for a 240 owner.. and go with a VW 1.8T or 2.0 N/A motor( from an early years GTi). The Vw 1.8T makes good power, and can easily make 350 whp for around 3000 dollars. the 1.8T is a light motor and small motor and would be good for an application like that.

that being said if you want real power go with a chevy small block or a Northstar V8. those motors make shit ponts of power, and if you balance the car correctly will be a great benefit for you and your passenger. the Small block would be easier to fit in there becuase of the tranny set up, and the ablility to modulate the motor around in a small space. 

good luck with the project. 

PS- did you ever think about putting a clown in the back? especially if he is insane, becuase we all know clowns make shit ponts of power.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just go with something FWD or MR thatway, theres no big problems, i would say a FF sr20de, maybe a det, but thats just me, im sure an MR2 motor would be fun too.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Flying V said:


> I say either CA18DEt or the Sr20... but save the Sr20 for a 240 owner.. and go with a VW 1.8T or 2.0 N/A motor( from an early years GTi). The Vw 1.8T makes good power, and can easily make 350 whp for around 3000 dollars. the 1.8T is a light motor and small motor and would be good for an application like that.
> 
> that being said if you want real power go with a chevy small block or a Northstar V8. those motors make shit ponts of power, and if you balance the car correctly will be a great benefit for you and your passenger. the Small block would be easier to fit in there becuase of the tranny set up, and the ablility to modulate the motor around in a small space.
> 
> ...



wait till u see the paint job..hehe...yes clowns..lots of clowns..and of course the hatchet man on the roof

hehe oh and i want this thing to do wheelies so power to weight is very important, the front will be as light as it can safely be, but when i gun it, i want the front to go up


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

4age would be nice and fit right in there.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

???say what? u mean awd?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

From an old mr2. I dunno what came in the mid-ninties ones that were turbo, but those would work as well I would think.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no, i think its the MR2 motor i was talking about


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh ok, that might work, i'm willing to try anything lol, this is my first custom car, and since i plan on bulding customs, i figure its a good test to see what i can do


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

as long as you can weld, and make stuff fit, you should be good.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> as long as you can weld, and make stuff fit, you should be good.


 i'm learning to weld next semester this project begins in jan, when i move to florida, the buggy is being moved in june to my mom house in sarasota (ROAD TRIP!!) if anyone is on the way between cali and florida, and wants to go for a spin in the buggy if i get it running, let me know and i'll see if i can stop by



kaptainkrollio said:


> 4age would be nice and fit right in there.












this one?

vw 1.8t (below)

















auto tranny for 1.8t


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

That would be it. Now supercharge it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

look at all of the wires


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> That would be it. Now supercharge it.


why not turbo?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

To be honest, you'd be just as well off spending next-to-nothing on a little old econobox engine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

define econobox, and why? and you never told me how i went up in your book


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just get a ga16de, and drop it in there.. would be fun, light, and good gas


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> why not turbo?


 Because some of them come supercharged stock.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

it's for sale?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, since alot of people wanted my opinion, here it is: It looks to me to be a pre 1968 VW Type 1 chassis that it is based on because of the kingpin beam and swing axle tranny. If only the pans are rotted, they are extremely cheap to replace, about $50 per side. As for an engine, why go watercooled when there are a number of air cooled alternatives to consider? A Porsche 356,911,912 , 914 or 930 all are possible engine donors for a swap, but the VW flat 4 is not a bad starting point either. Remember that this is not a heavy vehicle, and 100 hp would move it along quite nicely. This can be done cheaply with a VW 1600cc (or larger bore) engine. If you insist on adding a radiator, waterpump, cooling fan etc to it, there is another alternative that no one else mentioned: Ford 2.3 SOHC 4 cyl (factory intercooled turbo versions made about 190 hp in the Merkur XR4Ti, T Bird Turbo Coupe, Mustang SVO and Cougar XR-7) . There is a swap kit available to bolt it to the VW Trans as it was quite popular for buses in the 80's. Then there is also a company I found in Australia that does a Subaru conversion kit for VW Vanagons with either the 4 or 6 cyl flat 4 Subie engine for power (turbo optional).Remember though that any one of these water cooled engines will add over 100 lbs to the back end of an already tail happy vehicle (The VW engine only weighs around 200 lbs) and will VERY negatively affect handling.

For VW parts, try this site:California Import Parts I found them to have very good pricing while I was considering a Bug project of my own.


:EDIT: As for me, I would stay VW. Build a 1641 or maybe a 1800cc ( or thereabouts) engine with a mild cam, dual port heads, header, and dual Weber carbs. It would probably run at least in the 14's ( If not the 13's) and you wouldn't need to run all of the fuel injection garbage of a more modern engine.Right now all you need is 3 wires to start the engine ( one to the distributor, a heavy cable to the starter and a smaller solenoid wire) and a fuel line, why mess with that? As an added bonus, then you would be able to keep the swingaxle suspension (Even though the later IRS is better because it doesn't suffer severe camber changes) and get it going very economically. Even cheaper would be just a plain old rebuild of the engine it has which could be done for a few hundred bucks or a rebuilt longblock assembly (I have seen them for $650 in a VW magazine).Oh, and one more thing, make sure you only use genuine VW fuel hose when replacing fuel hoses!!!! This is critical since engine fires due to leaky, non VW hose are very common! It is made differently for the high heat conditions and well worth the extra few dollars it costs over the generic Chinese garbage you find at Auto Zone.

(As for my current projects, I am helping out on the rescue of a VERY rusty 1968 Ford Mustang 289 2 bbl /C-4 Automatic that a friend of mine just got for $750. It doesn't run, and needs alot of work, but if we succeed, it will be well worth the profit we get from selling it.)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmmm...maybe I am worng about the year....those wheels don't fit a wide bolt pattern early VW wheel.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

putting something in there that is boosted i dont think would be a good idea, you would have the power and hook up untill you hit boost then you would be side ways. that little thing weighs what...? 1000 tops! put a small engine like an NA GA or SR in and that should be more then enough for some good times. a super charger would be good because you wont need to wait for boost and loose all traction, the super chargers boost is instant. it would be a good idea to stick to the bug engine because they have many parts for it to be used in a buggy aplication, they have the high rise header/exhaust and all that stuff. and carpet the interior or use truck bed liner and spray it, they have it at all pep boys. or! use like a red or something truck liner instead of black, that would be cool!

(you went up in his books because now you have a project car.....all car guys love beater ass project cars, and now instead of being like us who just talk about it, your going for it. :thumbup: )

when you replace the shocks, see if they make AGX's that will fit. nothing better than adjustability right? and their shiny orange :thumbup:









wheels :thumbup:

not sure what engine you have, but this is a turbo kit for the air cooled beetle 

lots and lots of stuff


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

himile just told you the right thing to do, keep it simple for now.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

zx300 said:


> it's for sale?


no, i jsut bought it, and plan on investing a pretty penny into it



himilefrontier said:


> Well, since alot of people wanted my opinion, here it is: It looks to me to be a pre 1968 VW Type 1 chassis that it is based on because of the kingpin beam and swing axle tranny. If only the pans are rotted, they are extremely cheap to replace, about $50 per side. As for an engine, why go watercooled when there are a number of air cooled alternatives to consider? A Porsche 356,911,912 , 914 or 930 all are possible engine donors for a swap, but the VW flat 4 is not a bad starting point either. Remember that this is not a heavy vehicle, and 100 hp would move it along quite nicely. This can be done cheaply with a VW 1600cc (or larger bore) engine. If you insist on adding a radiator, waterpump, cooling fan etc to it, there is another alternative that no one else mentioned: Ford 2.3 SOHC 4 cyl (factory intercooled turbo versions made about 190 hp in the Merkur XR4Ti, T Bird Turbo Coupe, Mustang SVO and Cougar XR-7) . There is a swap kit available to bolt it to the VW Trans as it was quite popular for buses in the 80's. Then there is also a company I found in Australia that does a Subaru conversion kit for VW Vanagons with either the 4 or 6 cyl flat 4 Subie engine for power (turbo optional).Remember though that any one of these water cooled engines will add over 100 lbs to the back end of an already tail happy vehicle (The VW engine only weighs around 200 lbs) and will VERY negatively affect handling.
> 
> For VW parts, try this site:California Import Parts I found them to have very good pricing while I was considering a Bug project of my own.
> 
> ...


.....WOW.....yeah i was kinda nerveous bout going liquid cooled, do you have any stock hp numbers for the porshe motors? and thanks for the input....i'll PM you if i run into any problems with this baby

and i have four wires to the engine  i'll get pics of them on friday....

the chasis is a custom frame, the only VW parts are, motor, tranny, and front axle, everything else is custom built, or it was purchased, i don't know the whole vechile history, i know its fireproof though



1.6pete said:


> putting something in there that is boosted i dont think would be a good idea, you would have the power and hook up untill you hit boost then you would be side ways. that little thing weighs what...? 1000 tops! put a small engine like an NA GA or SR in and that should be more then enough for some good times. a super charger would be good because you wont need to wait for boost and loose all traction, the super chargers boost is instant. it would be a good idea to stick to the bug engine because they have many parts for it to be used in a buggy aplication, they have the high rise header/exhaust and all that stuff. and carpet the interior or use truck bed liner and spray it, they have it at all pep boys. or! use like a red or something truck liner instead of black, that would be cool!
> 
> (you went up in his books because now you have a project car.....all car guys love beater ass project cars, and now instead of being like us who just talk about it, your going for it. :thumbup: )
> 
> ...


 supercharger might happen, if its possible, and those are nasty wheels, this is gonna be a hotrod eventually, i need nice wheels, if it was staying a buggy those would be sick but not good for this application


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i'm interested now into what everyone would do if they had this....(and i'm trying to get ideas)

so what motor whould you drop in, wheels, etc. what would you make it into?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i, obviously, think those wheels are great, what else would you put on a "hotrod" ? you cant put axis on lol, a good steelie type wheel looks strong and with it polished it looks good.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i, obviously, think those wheels are great, what else would you put on a "hotrod" ? you cant put axis on lol, a good steelie type wheel looks strong and with it polished it looks good.


i was thinking 5 or 6 spokes, i really want the new viper rims....damn 6 lugs....but they are o so purty


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahh, look at "weld racing" and "american racing" that make good looking classic styles.

if you want it to look hot rod..........try to rake the wind sheild forward alittle, and make the rear of the cab straight down instead of a 45* angle. that would give it a sleaker/badder look.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ahh, look at "weld racing" and "american racing" that make good looking classic styles.
> 
> if you want it to look hot rod..........try to rake the wind sheild forward alittle, and make the rear of the cab straight down instead of a 45* angle. that would give it a sleaker/badder look.


i'm making the buggy 5-6 inches longer, i'm gonna try to lower it, and i'm gonne make the body lines a lil more even (widen the engine bay and put in wheel wells), i'm getting a tonto cover for the engine, i ahve a leather one that snap on bu i want a hardtop that flips open, and i'm thinking of removing the top and raking the windshield


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm making the buggy 5-6 inches longer, i'm gonna try to lower it, and i'm gonne make the body lines a lil more even (widen the engine bay and put in wheel wells), i'm getting a tonto cover for the engine, i ahve a leather one that snap on bu i want a hardtop that flips open, and i'm thinking of removing the top and raking the windshield


sounds cool, but if you make the rear of the cab striaght then you will also have that small amount of space for storage (book bag, duffle) i would leave it open wheel'd


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> sounds cool, but if you make the rear of the cab striaght then you will also have that small amount of space for storage (book bag, duffle) i would leave it open wheel'd


theres no space for storage go to page 1 theres an interior pic, the seats are against the back wall


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id just cut that 'body' off

make it a open bucket-type


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

u mean the roof? thats what i'm thinking


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yes, the roof would be the first thing to go if it were mine


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> theres no space for storage go to page 1 theres an interior pic, the seats are against the back wall












cut the roof off, but get some type of canvas soft top you can snap on with buttons. then you fold it up when you dont need it and stick it under a seat or something.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> cut the roof off, but get some type of canvas soft top you can snap on with buttons. then you fold it up when you dont need it and stick it under a seat or something.


awww you drew me a picture, how sweet, lol ok so when i do the lengthening, i see now, yeah that might work, or i could make sure the interior can handle the weather lol, and just cover the engine bay, lol, screw the rain, lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id just leave it all open
raw and simple...and lightwieght


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

you erased my MOTOR!!!!!!!! and add bout 6-12 inches to the cab, and bring the side up to level with the front end


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

paint kings :thumbup: 


yea thats about it. if you do all of that (semi simple fabing it seems) then it will look like a roadster truck. i would spray beadliner in the entire cabin so then you can just hose it out. and it would help with road noise


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

something like this










more like this after i'm done


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that looks like no hot rod.............thats a pimp ass off road rail!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe maybe its both  lol u never know with me, i take the weirdest things off road...every rallied an acura legend? its fun you should try it sometimg.

i want something that looks mean as hell on the road, but that can handle a good beating on the trails, its gonna have offroad suspension

much better, longer cab, and front end, so it doesn't look so stubby


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i think i found my motor.....



> This motor is sold complete, it is like the ones used in the fast attack buggies built for the Army except $5,000.00 cheaper. It is around 225hp Built from a type 4 block.
> We use a:
> 
> Scat 102296 78.4mm stroke crankshaft (chrome-moly),
> ...


or any motor from this site click me

or if i have a death wish 



> Turbo Charged Buggy Engines
> 
> Want HP for your off road toy?
> 
> ...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> 225hp


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: email them and ask them how much TQ.

you want alot of TQ in a small little thing like that.............=super fun.


ah! get the suby! GET THE SUBY!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: email them and ask them how much TQ.
> 
> you want alot of TQ in a small little thing like that.............=super fun.


TQ = wheelies, did you see the turbo


edit: 417 views, 62 posts.....lets get some more input people, waht do you guys think of the ideas we are throwing around? feel free to put in some input


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> no, i jsut bought it, and plan on investing a pretty penny into it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, that's just the point with the Porsche engines....You can use virtually ANY air cooled Porsche engine made from the first 356 of 1950 to the last of the air cooled 911/930's of the latter 80's.The 356 was essentially a modified Beetle chassis with a nicer body on it. (My favorite I came accross was a guy with a Porsche 930 Carrera turbo engine stufed in a Vanagon!) As for the Chassis, I am thinking they used at least the front and rear frame heads from a Bug or a transporter as it would be the most logical choice. Remember also that VW's do not need the body to be driven. The only thing that is critical to driving a car that is not on the pan is the steering column! Otherwise, the entire mechanical and floor package is built as one unit then the body is bolted to the outside edge of the floor and the heads, IIRC.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> Well, that's just the point with the Porsche engines....You can use virtually ANY air cooled Porsche engine made from the first 356 of 1950 to the last of the air cooled 911/930's of the latter 80's.The 356 was essentially a modified Beetle chassis with a nicer body on it. (My favorite I came accross was a guy with a Porsche 930 Carrera turbo engine stufed in a Vanagon!) As for the Chassis, I am thinking they used at least the front and rear frame heads from a Bug or a transporter as it would be the most logical choice. Remember also that VW's do not need the body to be driven. The only thing that is critical to driving a car that is not on the pan is the steering column! Otherwise, the entire mechanical and floor package is built as one unit then the body is bolted to the outside edge of the floor and the heads, IIRC.


you lost me at remember..this is my first VW so i'm new to the scene


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: email them and ask them how much TQ.
> 
> you want alot of TQ in a small little thing like that.............=super fun.
> 
> ...





> They are about 200 foot pounds of torque, but I do not have the actual specs. we have not had one on a dyno in a while.
> 
> Jose
> 
> ...


um...how can you not know the exact numbers....i would think you would write that shit down


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Insofar as torque goes, You DON'T want alot of low end torque! It will be very uncontrollable and pull the front wheels off the ground with a mild VW motor, what will it do with a ton of low end? You really want a power curve that looks like a Honda B16A, almost no torque and lots of horsepower. That's the best way to go with a lightweight vehicle. It's not a Chevelle or a pickup truck, it's an ultra light weight REAR ENGINED buggy that will have no problems hooking up off the line.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats strange
they dont even know thier engine specs

that EJ20 sounds real nice tho

but the VDub motor would probably be worlds easier to get working


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> Insofar as torque goes, You DON'T want alot of low end torque! It will be very uncontrollable and pull the front wheels off the ground with a mild VW motor, what will it do with a ton of low end? You really want a power curve that looks like a Honda B16A, almost no torque and lots of horsepower. That's the best way to go with a lightweight vehicle. It's not a Chevelle or a pickup truck, it's an ultra light weight REAR ENGINED buggy that will have no problems hooking up off the line.


its not gonna be for racing, just messing around in, and crusing around town, so the fact it could bust wheelies is a good thing, i'm installing wheelie bars on it :thumbup:



Radioaktiv said:


> thats strange
> they dont even know thier engine specs
> 
> that EJ20 sounds real nice tho
> ...


yeah it sounds fun, but i know for a fact i would kil myself with it.....but oh well i'm not getting a new motor for awhile (NEED MONEY) so i have time to decide,, though it would be fun to beat some hondas in that thing


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> you lost me at remember..this is my first VW so i'm new to the scene


I've never owned one either, but I have done alot fo research on them because they have always interested me. I bought my first VW magazine at age 12 and my second 2 weeks ago...lol but I have read quite a few books on them and helped restore a 64 bug with a neighbor.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> The only thing that is critical to driving a car that is not on the pan is the steering column! Otherwise, the entire mechanical and floor package is built as one unit then the body is bolted to the outside edge of the floor and the heads, IIRC.


huh? please explain


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> huh? please explain


 I am talking about how VW's are built. All Nissan's since the 1967 PL510 have had what is called unit body construction, meaning the frame and body are built as one welded unit. VW's were body on chassis construction, kind of like a pick up truck is. In body on chassis construction, the body is not a stressed member of the car, rather it is a shell that is bolted down to the chassis which contains all of the mechanical components necessary for the vehicle to be driven. You can change the shell by unbolting it from the chassis and replacing it with another. Now, yours may have been welded to the chassis when it was built, but if it is VW based, it likely is built off an original VW chassis (Or "Pan" as it is sometimes called). The VW chassis is kind of shaped like a capital letter "I", with the frame heads making up the top and bottom lines of the I and the spine the up and down line of the I.The frame heads are what the front suspension , or beam, bolts to in the front and the transaxle and rear swing arms bolt to in the rear ( the engine is bolted to the trans and has no other mount). The center spine is where all of the cables for the E brake, clutch, and throttle run through and it also provides all of the longitudinal structural support for the car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> I am talking about how VW's are built. All Nissan's since the 1967 PL510 have had what is called unit body construction, meaning the frame and body are built as one welded unit. VW's were body on chassis construction, kind of like a pick up truck is. In body on chassis construction, the body is not a stressed member of the car, rather it is a shell that is bolted down to the chassis which contains all of the mechanical components necessary for the vehicle to be driven. You can change the shell by unbolting it from the chassis and replacing it with another. Now, yours may have been welded to the chassis when it was built, but if it is VW based, it likely is built off an original VW chassis (Or "Pan" as it is sometimes called). The VW chassis is kind of shaped like a capital letter "I", with the frame heads making up the top and bottom lines of the I and the spine the up and down line of the I.The frame heads are what the front suspension , or beam, bolts to in the front and the transaxle and rear swing arms bolt to in the rear ( the engine is bolted to the trans and has no other mount). The center spine is where all of the cables for the E brake, clutch, and throttle run through and it also provides all of the longitudinal structural support for the car.


oh ok yeah mine is welded, but once i get it to florida, and i'm out there to work on it, i'm gonna brace the shell and seperate them so i can get the rust fixed, and i'm gonna replace all the electrical wiring, none of the lights work, and the stuff i'm doing to fix it now is only temporary, i would not drive this more then a mile with the wiring like this, i'd rather run new lines and know that it all works and is all good clean new wiring, but i need to make sure the motor still runs.

any more pointers you can give me as to how to make this a very safe sturdy ride? any pics you want me to take like frame detail, underbody? so you can help me decide the best course of action?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

try a few of these sites to aquaint yourself with VW construction and history:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/ 
http://www.cal-look.com/index2.html 
http://www.kdf-wagen.de/main/main.htm 
http://www.volksnut.com/ 
http://volksweb.relitech.com/convert.htm


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

To get it running, you will need to run a wire to the distributor ( I think...I haven't dealt with points in a long time!) and run a wire from the generator to the battery ( for charging purposes....remember to run a fusible link in this line to prevent fires). Now, you will have to run a cable from the battery negative to the engine and from the positive to the starter. Now all you should need to kick it over is a remote starter switch with some alligator clips or a screwdriver- depending on where the poitive cable is in relation to the solenoid.You could also use a jumper wire to temporarliyt power it if you aren't scared of sparks. I believe it is the S terminal you need to put power to in order to get the solenoid to engage and crank the engine. Oh, and there should be a ballast resistor in the line from the battery to the points so you don't fry them ( the ballast resistor drops the voltage down to like 5 volts, IIRC). This will get it running. To make the engien turn off, you will need to have some sort of interrupt switch ( or a way to easily unplug it )from the battery to the points as it will run indefinitely until you cut the ignition power.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> To get it running, you will need to run a wire to the distributor ( I think...I haven't dealt with points in a long time!) and run a wire from the generator to the battery ( for charging purposes....remember to run a fusible link in this line to prevent fires). Now, you will have to run a cable from the battery negative to the engine and from the positive to the starter. Now all you should need to kick it over is a remote starter switch with some alligator clips or a screwdriver- depending on where the poitive cable is in relation to the solenoid.You could also use a jumper wire to temporarliyt power it if you aren't scared of sparks. I believe it is the S terminal you need to put power to in order to get the solenoid to engage and crank the engine. Oh, and there should be a ballast resistor in the line from the battery to the points so you don't fry them ( the ballast resistor drops the voltage down to like 5 volts, IIRC). This will get it running. To make the engien turn off, you will need to have some sort of interrupt switch ( or a way to easily unplug it )from the battery to the points as it will run indefinitely until you cut the ignition power.


or um couldn't i jsut charge the battery, hook all the wires up and um turn the key? lol it has an ignition, that does work


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> or um couldn't i jsut charge the batterey, hook all the wires up and um turn the key? lol it has an ignition, that does work


Well...I thought all of the wiring was fried.....lol.... But if anyone needs it' that's basically how you start any old points ignition engine with bad wiring. If you want a harness with all new wires, you can get one for around $200 form California Import Parts or get a universal one form Painless Performance.


If you want, hit me up on AIM to discuss this. I am :eeyoreamc9083


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> Well...I thought all of the wiring was fried.....lol.... But if anyone needs it' that's basically how you start any old points ignition engine with bad wiring. If you want a harness with all new wires, you can get one for around $200 form California Import Parts or get a universal one form Painless Performance.


i don't know the condition of all the wiring, the fire only destroyed bout 9 inches of the 4 wires that run to the motor, so i'm replacing bout 14 inches of the wiring per wire.

hence why when i'm in florida, i'm rewiring it, just to be safe, i just want this to run for like 5 minutes, if it survives that then sweet


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, I would suggest a sr20de, here in mexico are building a class 10 that has a vw1600 modified like hell, but the owner wants more power, so, we are dropping in an sr20de using the bus trans, th sr20 is going to be working carbed with a weber 48, custom ignition system with a slide modificacion on the distribuitor to fit a breakerless ingnition sensor, a nology coil, stock spark plugs and ngk iridium sparks, plus a short flow master system. running on 93 octaine gas and 106 racing gas, 15 degree timming, we are receiving the engine on tuesday, we are ready to do the vw 1600 swap to the sr20de


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> Hello guys, I would suggest a sr20de, here in mexico are building a class 10 that has a vw1600 modified like hell, but the owner wants more power, so, we are dropping in an sr20de using the bus trans, th sr20 is going to be working carbed with a weber 48, custom ignition system with a slide modificacion on the distribuitor to fit a breakerless ingnition sensor, a nology coil, stock spark plugs and ngk iridium sparks, plus a short flow master system. running on 93 octaine gas and 106 racing gas, 15 degree timming, we are receiving the engine on tuesday, we are ready to do the vw 1600 swap to the sr20de


TAKE PICS!!! lots of them


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahh screw it, just get a VVL neo. :thumbup:

that would be one bad mama jama


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ahh screw it, just get a VVL neo. :thumbup:


say wha? (TEN CHAR)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20VE

its like hondas Vtec. the block has 4 cams. 2 intake, 2 exhaust, and one is for low end, and other is for high end. those engines are BITCHES. but kinda rare.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> sr20VE
> 
> its like hondas Vtec. the block has 4 cams. 2 intake, 2 exhaust, and one is for low end, and other is for high end. those engines are BITCHES. but kinda rare.


sounds fun...i'm gonna go for a high displacement vw


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> sounds fun...i'm gonna go for a high displacement vw


sounds great, and like the best move. they have very little wireing (what did you say....4 wires!? jesus) and if something breaks you can rip that thing down in 2 minutes and have your unborn child put it back together. those engine look extremly simple.......and in your case (the car not YOU personly) simple is better.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> TAKE PICS!!! lots of them



jejejejeje, let us start with the modification and i`ll keep you posted, aour magic mecanic is the one who`s going to do it, I`m the technical adviser and the owner is the one with the money, jajajajaja, but yes!! an sr20de with a bus trans, running in the baja, there`s a beach near from here, san carlos, very nice beach, there`s going to be a race in 2 months, we are going to work a lot to finish the car on time, this is the car 




























What do you guys think?? I estimated a power to the wheels of 175 hp using the weber 48 with bigger jets, the exhaust system, the Bus transm and racing gas, what can you tell me????


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that will be one fun ass buggy!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> jejejejeje


i love you spanish people :thumbup: 

i remember spanish class in 6th grade..........a kid insisted that "jejejeje" is read "Gegegege" 

that buggy is pure bad ass.

i see an axel going to the front wheels, thats not 4X4 is it? i thought the buggies were rear drive.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes, i now there are some engines with better response, but we are no using the EFI, besides, sr20 has forged crank, has forged bearings, a very good C/R, nice torque, nice hp on stock EFI, but with the weabers, we are going to weak this baby on N/A system, plsu the msd with rev control, to not forget that we have a limit and take care of the engine, plus, fully aluminum desing, so it cools better under high temp, roller cams, etc etc etc, it is true, you ca switch a vw1600 easier than an sr20de, but, it`s very dificult on a N/A sr20de to break, following the rules, you`ll run a reliable sr20de with 175, maybe more hp power, good for running long road or strong mid range to go up the hills


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i see an axel going to the front wheels, thats not 4X4 is it? i thought the buggies were rear drive.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I don`t how`s my english doing so far, but if you have any doubt, fell free to ask, we are attaching the sr20 to the bus trans with an adapter plate, i just hope that the trans hold the power of the sr20de, after the race, we are going to transform the evil sr20de in to a bad ass motor, 11:1 forged piston, metal head gasket, bigger webers, bigger fuel pump, bigger oil pump, and some other stuff, then i can bet that the sr20de will have more than 200 WHP, but after some runs, we want to test the engine under state races, than, let`s go to the baja 1000


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i see an axel going to the front wheels, thats not 4X4 is it? i thought the buggies were rear drive.


i don't think thats an axle, to tiny...i could be wrong


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

no, it`s not a 4x4, originaly, we wanna to swap an rb26dett with the all whell drive trans, but it`s not permited under the offroad regulation, it`s has to be an N/A engine, no turbo, so, and 4 cyl to class 10, so we stick on the sr20de, JDM of course, the owner of the metal mulisha jumped in my car the other day and ask me for a ride, he wanna to feel the push of an sr20de, i have a jdm sr20de swaped into my 1993 se-r, so we took of and aks him to get in, sit down, hold on and SHUT UP, i took the first gear to the red lines, second gear to red line, on third gear he aske to stop, that it was enough, and then he said, let`s buy this engine, jejejejeje


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nnoriega said:


> no, it`s not a 4x4, originaly, we wanna to swap an rb26dett with the all whell drive trans, but it`s not permited under the offroad regulation, it`s has to be an N/A engine, no turbo, so, and 4 cyl to class 10, so we stick on the sr20de, JDM of course, the owner of the metal mulisha jumped in my car the other day and ask me for a ride, he wanna to feel the push of an sr20de, i have a jdm sr20de swaped into my 1993 se-r, so we took of and aks him to get in, sit down, hold on and SHUT UP, i took the first gear to the red lines, second gear to red line, on third gear he aske to stop, that it was enough, and then he said, let`s buy this engine, jejejejeje


you scard a dirt biker? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: good job. many people that dont know cars really well laugh at me when i ohh and aww over a 4cyl. but they underestimate these little bastards. they have some grunt.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

hell yeah, i`ll keep you posted all along this project, I estimate 175 hp with the small setup, and come 170 of torque, you should see the suspension this baby has, i`ll post some more pics latter, and you`ll see what i`m talking about, with the sr20de it`s going to kick asses and he`s going o fly at the hills or straight roads


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i can't wait to finish my buggy now....hehe.....my buggy is gonna be faster then my Z, lol


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

acctually, our magic mecanic is selling a racing package, `botch heads with head work and valve job and lot`s of stuff, a 1500 cc cam, some pistons cilinders, and some other stuff for 600 dlls, it`s the same setup that we are using on our class 5. we lost the first place for 40 sec.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

u guys have any 2000cc or bigger VW complete turn key motors?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

no, the vw2000 cc engine just where saled in us, in mexico there where only 1600 and 1800, we have one 2000 in our team, but he brought the engine from teh us. but with that racing kit that our macanic is selling, you`ll gain like 25 hp, he`s also selling the kit with plane pistons.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I talk to my mecanic, he said that if you want an engine, he can build you a turn on key engine for arround 1500 dlls, it depends on how much power and durability you want, if you want it for the offroad or race track


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> I talk to my mecanic, he said that if you want an engine, he can build you a turn on key engine for arround 1500 dlls, it depends on how much power and durability you want, if you want it for the offroad or race track


i'm bulding an off-road street rod, if that makes any sense, i want at least 200hp, i want it to be very durable, the buggy will mainly be for street use, but occasionaly taken off road.

i don't need a new engine yet, but when i do i'll contact u, it will prolly be around next january, is that ok?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

don`t worry, it`s ok, I hope that by that time, we`ll still be arround, jejejej, u want 200 hp?? N/A ?? or turbo charged??? cuz if you go to an official off road race, it have`s to be a N/A engine, and are u planning on getting 200HP from a VW1600 or 2000?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> don`t worry, it`s ok, I hope that by that time, we`ll still be arround, jejejej, u want 200 hp?? N/A ?? or turbo charged??? cuz if you go to an official off road race, it have`s to be a N/A engine, and are u planning on getting 200HP from a VW1600 or 2000?


i want to get the power however i can turbo or NA it doesn't matter, it won't be used in any races, its jsut for having fun cruising around in, as for engine size, probably an 1800, all the motors i've been looking at are $3k or more


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

i think you should consider swaping an sr20 for the power amount and for the durability, cuz taking 200 hp from a 1600 or a 1800 it`s too much, metal mulisha is running 150 hp with it`s engine, and the engine can`s take anymore power, there are two things, on the race track, you can biuld an 1600 or 1800 engine with like 300 hp, with the right internal, but the only run 9 sec. then they are turn off until they are cold, and off road engine, it`s on the red line for at least 1 hr on small races, on long races 28 to 30 hrs, so that`s the kind of durability that our mecanic handle


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i would actaully be happy with anything above stock power, if can only get like 130-150hp out of an 1800 or 1600, thats fine, but going liquid cooled is not an option, i want the buggy to be as light as possible


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I thin 130 or 150 it`s ok, but you`ll need to spend some money with a very good forged pistongs, very good pintons rings, and some good oil cooling system, cuz most of time you`ll be runnings with your premium gas, and to get 130 hp from a 1600 you need higher comp, and lot`s of stuff, but those are really good number good luck with your project, and if latter you want and engine biuld by our mecanic, let me know, i put you in touch


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how much power do u think i could get out of a turbo'd 1800?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe some 170 safely tunnned, using premium gas, with some very good mods, maybe 200, but that`s up to you


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well i have a few months to decide on the power plant, the body and suspension is my main concern, as long as the current motor runs i'm happy


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That`s a very good start, u`ll see how much fun you are going to have, we just race like 2 weeks ago, and it was like hell, very fun, besides, there where people just hanging arround with theris bugies,


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i already know i'm gonna have fun, it will be mine in 2.5 hours :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That a boy!!!!!!!!!!! that`s all, welcome to the offroad and bugis fun


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha thanks, i ahve many thing in store for my buggy, gonna lenghten it by about a foot, rake the windshield, new motor, motor bay cover (custom made), suspension, taking off the top, making a roll bar, 4 wheel disc brakes, etc, etc, etc


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK so i bought it....rewired it a lil 


























so we primed the carb with some gas, since the motor hasn't been run in a year (i'm serious), turn the key, damn thing starts first try, and it shoot out 4 foot flames....so cool....the auto choke is pretty much screwed so it doesn't keep running, i think the longest it ran was 3 minutes, which is fine i know it works so :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome man! I've been looking for a go-kart recently to put a SR into. Hmmmm go-kart+350HP+under 500lbs.=fun fun fun


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Wait until you see the metal mulisha sr20 project, I can`t wait!!!!!. With the the sr20`s stock power, I can`t imagine how the car will run, it`s got to be a very strong little toy


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*UPDATE*

so i went and got a new 30/31 pict solex carb, new distributor cap and new spark plug wires, total cost: $145, no i need to tune the carb to make my baby run good

wires and cap:









carb:









oh the carb was hitting the generator so we had to add some gaskets...but we only had four normal ones so we made 3 of our own...out of cardboard (the white ones):









it fits now and it doesn't leak :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Awesome man! I've been looking for a go-kart recently to put a SR into. Hmmmm go-kart+350HP+under 500lbs.=fun fun fun


jake, you're going to hate me, i just bought a gokart frame from europe that has room for an sr, > so i dont know wether to make an sr kart, or just to get a reliable go kart engine.. hmm... do you want the frame? cause ill sell it to you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> jake, you're going to hate me, i just bought a gokart frame from europe that has room for an sr, > so i dont know wether to make an sr kart, or just to get a reliable go kart engine.. hmm... do you want the frame? cause ill sell it to you.


use a bike engine. the SR will be way to big for a go-kart imo and the tranny's gear sets will have wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much TQ. the bike tranny is gear better for lighter applications..............and theres nothing cooler than hearing a 10k rpm scream :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i was thinking of using a 250 engine for now, and that would make it haul ass, but its overkill for this frame, it has the room, but its set up to be an offroad kart, so i may end up chopping it down and turning it into a street kart big enough for me.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

a 2 stroke 250cc shifter kart would be a lot of fun


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

heres a whole bunch of pictures of it.
http://eshare.hpphoto.com/start.asp?JobID=07488d63-d886-4544-b181-1aa61790eaa1&IDKey=217907600
and if you say it doesnt have room your stupid, that kart is huge, its 6'6 long.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

..thread jackers.....ehh w/e i don't care


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ project is a project :thumbup: 

this is perfect for a bike engine








a right hand chain drive is all you need and a heavy duty chain. then just hook up the shifter linkage and a throttle and your set.

how much do bike engins run? $$$ wise?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

13 HP side shaft engine 

Raise the compresion of that bad boy...........and you could have a good bit of fun.

just go to a bike junk yard and pick up an engine from a busted ass bike...........even 30 HP would be awsome.

P.S get bigger ATV wheels/tires for it to raise it up off the ground alittle higher.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hey what does everyone think of these exhausts...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for the Vee dub engine right? dont they have the high rise dune buggy exhaust?

521cc snow mobile engine  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> for the Vee dub engine right? dont they have the high rise dune buggy exhaust?


thats what i have now








but since i'm turning it into a street rod, i don't need the highrise, and its not my style i like sleak..and its in the way of the future engine bay cover i'm gonna make


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would go with that one and make it exit out the rear panel somehow.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i like that one or this one









and then just cut holes in the back if needed


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> yeah i like that one or this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ yup very cool


500CC sport bike engine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah the quad-tip is only a total of................$107.25.............i luv this buggy


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Your project car.*

It sucks. There you go. I said it. Maybe you can drive it over Niagara Falls (the canadian side).


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> It sucks. There you go. I said it. Maybe you can drive it over Niagara Falls (the canadian side).


who the hell are you? what the hell is your problem? how does it suck? its a fucking blank canvas that i can do anything to


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> It sucks. There you go. I said it. Maybe you can drive it over Niagara Falls (the canadian side).


you my friend, suck at life, and apparently need to jump off niagara falls and tell us how it is first, asshat.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> It sucks. There you go. I said it. Maybe you can drive it over Niagara Falls (the canadian side).


i hope you die, there you go, i said it. you suck at life, your parents hate you. no body likes you, we dont need your bitch ass here now leave before you get the shit flamed out of you.

one more thing.......you will die alone, no girl, no butt buddy....alone.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*UPDATE..AGAIN*

ok so i dialed the new carb in and.......IT RUNS!!!!! lol it runs under its own power now no need to hold the throttle open, it idles at somewhere between 700 and 900rpms (hard to tell exactly due to the fact i have no tach), but it sounds awesome, nice deep throaty sound...that you prolly wouldn't expect a bug to make :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

awsome! did you drive it?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> awsome! did you drive it?


no but i'm hoping to by monday, i need to add new brake fluid, bleed the system, fill the tires with air, and get my inner tie rod ends fixed (i don't wanna drive off the cliff near my friends house)

today i'm doing the brakes and tires, so all thats left is the tie rods, which i'm also picking up today.

i did another electrical test and results are

2 fully functional headlights (high and low), 2 fully functional brake lights, 2 fully functional rear turn signals, 1 functional annoying ass horn, and 1.5 functional front turn signals (its .5 because its no connected the male spade broke but if u touch the wire and remainder of the connecter it works, so minor fix)

i need a video camera with me when i drive it lol this is gonna be fun as hell


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats gona be rad.........i wouldnt be surprised if it could keep up with your Z :thumbup: try and do a few burn outs for us.

p.s. does this thing have only 1 speed? or a full tranny? clutch and all.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> thats gona be rad.........i wouldnt be surprised if it could keep up with your Z :thumbup: try and do a few burn outs for us.
> 
> p.s. does this thing have only 1 speed? or a full tranny? clutch and all.


full 4 speed beattle tranny, with the most retarded shift pattern i've seen

.........1....3
.........|....|
.....--------
....|....|....|
....R....2....4

*ignore the '.'s*


WHO THE HELL PUTS REVERSE ON THE LEFT?! (or are all 4 speeds like that, this is my first four speed, hence why i think its weird) oh this will be interesting to shift since the previous owners dumbass son (yes hes actaully an idiot) decided to install a new shift assembly, so i don't know if its in sync or not so it'll be fun trying to find the gears

as for keeping up with the Z...not yet....when i'm done...my z will need to keep up, 1600lbs car + 170hp = FAST, and since the Z is 140hp + 3000+lbs, power to weight favors the buggy

right now the buggy has the stock 35-40hp motor (as far as i know, it might be bigger. i'll find out) so its top speed is about 55mph


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

many MANY euro 4 speeds are that way. hell my friends 2002 jetta is like that.......pisses me off! but his is a 5

1...3...4
R...2...5


^at least i think thats how it is..........

edit #1: V your an ass hat

edit #2: VV i know :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

edit 1: /\ you know i'm messing with you
edit 2: /\/\ i was wondering if you were ever gonna just peak in on the thread to see if i edited



1.6pete said:


> many MANY euro 4 speeds are that way. hell my friends 2002 jetta is like that.......pisses me off! but his is a 5
> 
> 1...2...4
> R...2...5
> ...


 :jawdrop: i want two second gears.......lucky


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*UPDATE*

installed the new tie rods and ends


































front end alignment is pretty close to dead on, but i'm still gonna get it done at my school

now i need to do a full brake overhaul, and it should be drivible


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

i bet you could fit a 1.8t in there


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cryption said:


> i bet you could fit a 1.8t in there


still wayyyy to much wireing.


use some ad22vf brakes :thumbup: nice and big! use G2 paint on them if you want them to be rust proof (the shit dryes hard as super glue.........no lie! i used it on my calipers and the left over paint really did dry as hard as super glue in 2 days in the can!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop: )


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That a boy!!!! Your almost set!!!! here`s the racing kit waiting for u bro, the cams, cam, pistons, etc etc. by the way, i`m going to install a flow master to project metal mulisha, maybe you should try, that`s a hell pretty sound muffler, we are buying the engine next monday, picking it up on friday a the terminal in tucson, after bringing the engine here, start working on the adaptor plate  maybe in 2 months o less we`ll have the project finish, then, i will keep y`all posted with the improvements. here`s my e-mail address if someone wants to give me ideas.. [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*UPDATE*

ok so i started rebuilding my brakes on saturday at 10am, i didn't leave my friends house till 12am, i spent the whole time working on the brakes, rebuilding all the wheel cylinders, i need to have one of the drums cleaned with solvent (rear left) due to a transaxle seal failure, the drum was full of grease, the pads are shot, and the drums is drenched, but i think i can salvage everything else :thumbup: i'll take some pics soon, and after i get the seal fixed, and the brakes on, next up is getting the tires filled, and finaly inspections of the parts, get the brakes adjusted and then the ROAD TEST!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

"brake parts cleaner" is a *W-O-N-D-E-R-F-U-L* thing............. whats the bolt pattern and all that? put a set of nx2000 "ad22vf" caliper/rotors on the front and you will out brake anything with such a light car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> "brake parts cleaner" is a *W-O-N-D-E-R-F-U-L* thing............. whats the bolt pattern and all that? put a set of nx2000 "ad22vf" caliper/rotors on the front and you will out brake anything with such a light car.


i'm gonna stick with solvent lol its free, and the bolt patteren for where it goe to the spindle, or the drum?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bolt patter for the wheel. i.e. 4x114....4x100....the ad22vf brakes from the nx2000 have a bolt pattern of 4x100. but im guessing this car has 4 wheels drums? it would be to much work to convert it to front disk.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> bolt patter for the wheel. i.e. 4x114....4x100....the ad22vf brakes from the nx2000 have a bolt pattern of 4x100. but im guessing this car has 4 wheels drums? it would be to much work to convert it to front disk.


i'm getting the disc conversion in a year, along wiht 2" drop spindles so the front will sit two inches lower then it currently is

and the wheel is a 5 bolt so it wouldn't work neways


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm getting the disc conversion in a year, along wiht 2" drop spindles so the front will sit two inches lower then it currently is
> 
> and the wheel is a 5 bolt so it wouldn't work neways


ahhhh, i see. ..........300zx or maxima brakes :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ahhhh, i see. ..........300zx or maxima brakes :thumbup:


lol nah i'm jsut getting normal disc brakes, eventually i'll get performace ones


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*QUESTION*

ok i found out that on the end my trans axle shafts i have gear reduction boxes, would i right to assume that the purpose of these is to reduce the gear ratio? and what does a lower gear ratio mean?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*TIRES*

i figured i'd post a pic of the tires since i love how the rears are f-ing huge compared to the front


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GOOD LORD!








thats all i have to say......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> GOOD LORD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take some with a measuring tape against them to show u the width :thumbup:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i figured i'd post a pic of the tires since i love how the rears are f-ing huge compared to the front


nice...beautiful!


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> nice...beautiful!


Dude, there'd better be some serious pictures / videos of this thing when you get it done....what a sweet project!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

big_aluminum_wing said:


> Dude, there'd better be some serious pictures / videos of this thing when you get it done....what a sweet project!


haha projected competaion date is sometime in late '06 early '07 lol but i'll ahve pics of it along the way and videos of the stupid shit i do with it until then lol, i'm taking it to class tommorow so i'm excited bout that


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*HAHA WOW GOOD NIGHT*

wow so last night i put the buggy back together and decide its time for the test drive, omg this thing is so fun to drive lol omg, this is gonna kick so much ass when i'm done, i need to get used to it before i do ne burnouts so thats been postponed BUT IT IS COMING, but yeah with the first 30 mintues of me driving around the cops show up to my friends house after i finish a 50mph speed test on local streets (they showed for a noise complaint), they starter bitching at my friends dad, and i stepped in and was like "hey its not his buggy its mine, its my fault i'm sry for revving the engine but its a stick and i had to give it gas, it won
't happen again, blah blah blah" (oh yeah this was at 11pm :thumbup: ) but it was worth it, i need to have the brakes adjusted and the tires balenced in class today but yes STAGE 1 IS COMPELETE, the buggy is now drivible!!!!!!!!! i'll get pics of me crusiing around pretty soon and maybe a video if i can figure out how to post one


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

damn! i want that thing! hey you know anymore like it let me know ill buy it for a grand or more vs that 400 you spent on it!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dange said:


> damn! i want that thing! hey you know anymore like it let me know ill buy it for a grand or more vs that 400 you spent on it!!!


as far as i know this is the only one in existence, after i finish with her, i plan on making her a topless sister (5-6 years from now, maybe i'll start making these like th mank :thumbup: cept i need a better name) so if ur still interested stay in touch and we can work something out


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its coming along nicly man, any updates? or you at the aquward "stand still stage? like me  parts are on their way, its raining so i cant do any BS like touch up spray painting black trim. BLAH! i hate this lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> its coming along nicly man, any updates? or you at the aquward "stand still stage? like me  parts are on their way, its raining so i cant do any BS like touch up spray painting black trim. BLAH! i hate this lol.


i'm on the annoying "i wish i win lottery" stage, the buggy is now drivible, it needs an alignment, brakes need some final adjusting, i'm saving up for a new suspension system, prolly getting some kyb gr2's up front and maybe some kyb coilovers in back, saving for the new exhaust


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i'm on the annoying "i wish i win lottery" stage, the buggy is now drivible, it needs an alignment, brakes need some final adjusting, i'm saving up for a new suspension system, prolly getting some kyb gr2's up front and maybe some kyb coilovers in back, saving for the new exhaust


keep an eye out on sr20forum, alot of times you can find people selling those cheap ebay coilovers and you could use the sleeves and replace the springs with eibach ERS springs. then you could raise and lower the car to your liking. slam the hel out of it for the strip and raise that suckers rear for drag. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> keep an eye out on sr20forum, alot of times you can find people selling those cheap ebay coilovers and you could use the sleeves and replace the springs with eibach ERS springs. then you could raise and lower the car to your liking. slam the hel out of it for the strip and raise that suckers rear for drag. :thumbup:


haha i alrady got the lifting and lowering affect thanks to a wonderful thing called torque lol, the back jumps up 4 inches when u take off then drops about 2 inches lower then resting height

and i'm not putting crappy stuff on this project, this is gonna be a drivible show car so only the best


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

aint nothing crapy about it. useing the threaded perches from the ebay coilovers is exactly like ground control. get the perches for $40 all 4. then buy eibach ERS coil over springs in the rate you want. i cant even begin to fathom the rates for such a light car so im not going to spout any off and steer you in the wrong directtion (i would think in the OEM range for a sentra through?) and drop those springs on the threaded perches. now you have a racing suspension setup for about $200 tops. and because the spring rates will be quit low on that little car i think GR2 shocks may be just fine (DOT QUOTE ME ON THAT! lol)

look into it, itmay be exactly what you need. nice stiff ride, but not getto. i have seen many a great car with this setup (with better shocks though, but thats becuase its a heavier car)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> aint nothing crapy about it. useing the threaded perches from the ebay coilovers is exactly like ground control. get the perches for $40 all 4. then buy eibach ERS coil over springs in the rate you want. i cant even begin to fathom the rates for such a light car so im not going to spout any off and steer you in the wrong directtion (i would think in the OEM range for a sentra through?) and drop those springs on the threaded perches. now you have a racing suspension setup for about $200 tops. and because the spring rates will be quit low on that little car i think GR2 shocks may be just fine (DOT QUOTE ME ON THAT! lol)
> 
> look into it, itmay be exactly what you need. nice stiff ride, but not getto. i have seen many a great car with this setup (with better shocks though, but thats becuase its a heavier car)


i only need 2 coilovers, i ahve a torsion leaf front end and i want a stock look, maybe when/if i go 4 wheel IRS i'll do 4 coilovers, but for now i only need 2, don't forget i'm only pumping ~50whp


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chec it out $55 will get you 4. just use 2. for a fun car that wont be seeing any track duty or highway or even high speed driving these may work. then when you get cash get the IRS eibach springs or hyper coil springs in a specific rate that u choose. but you cant go wrong for $55 for baisicly a go kart


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> chec it out $55 will get you 4. just use 2. for a fun car that wont be seeing any track duty or highway or even high speed driving these may work. then when you get cash get the IRS eibach springs or hyper coil springs in a specific rate that u choose. but you cant go wrong for $55 for baisicly a go kart


i've never heard over aerospeed they anygood?

pete DRIVIBLE show car, meaning i'm gonna drive this som-a-bitch EVERYWHERE lol i'm gettting a 100+hp motor for it, this will be a performer with looks, but for now its a putter, lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i've never heard over aerospeed they anygood?
> 
> pete DRIVIBLE show car, meaning i'm gonna drive this som-a-bitch EVERYWHERE lol i'm gettting a 100+hp motor for it, this will be a performer with looks, but for now its a putter, lol


damnit man! you aint listening! GAH! ok. for right now its slow. when you getting the motor? a few months? get these coil overs (or any of these crappy coil overs on ebay) and run them on the back. when you are going to drop in the new motor invest in a new set of springs from hyper coil. they will make you any size spring/height/width/rate you need. figure out how stiff you will need the springs to be and put them on these cheapy perches. now you can raise and lower the car. i would put this set up on any one of my cars ( but they can be alittle noisy, but for YOUR setup they seem perfect, open cabin/enginebay/loud everything will drowned out any minor ticks/squeeks froma coilover) 

THE SETUP I JUST DESCRIBED IS COMPAIRABLE TO A GROUND CONTROL KIT. ground control cosistes of perches and eibach ERS springs. for your car i think 200 lb springs will work quite well because you have the engine in the back.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> damnit man! you aint listening! GAH! ok. for right now its slow. when you getting the motor? a few months? get these coil overs (or any of these crappy coil overs on ebay) and run them on the back. when you are going to drop in the new motor invest in a new set of springs from hyper coil. they will make you any size spring/height/width/rate you need. figure out how stiff you will need the springs to be and put them on these cheapy perches. now you can raise and lower the car. i would put this set up on any one of my cars ( but they can be alittle noisy, but for YOUR setup they seem perfect, open cabin/enginebay/loud everything will drowned out any minor ticks/squeeks froma coilover)
> 
> THE SETUP I JUST DESCRIBED IS COMPAIRABLE TO A GROUND CONTROL KIT. ground control cosistes of perches and eibach ERS springs. for your car i think 200 lb springs will work quite well because you have the engine in the back.


oh ok i get it now, lol sry pete, but see the thing is, is my coilovers in back IMO are pretty weird looking










the spring is really long and skinny


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i see. well do this. get me the width of your shock. if the width is the same as these perches you could still use them. what you would so is place the threaded perches on the base the spring now sits on. then you figure out the height of the spring you need. (put lower the threaded perch all the way down and measure the height you would like it to sit at while lowerd, then you can rasie the spring up for more height) and that will be the height of the spring. figure out all the specs and send this to eibach or hyperco and they could make the spring for you. viola, you have adjustable coilovers for your street rod.

^above is very rash, you will need to refine some of my methods lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i see. well do this. get me the width of your shock. if the width is the same as these perches you could still use them. what you would so is place the threaded perches on the base the spring now sits on. then you figure out the height of the spring you need. (put lower the threaded perch all the way down and measure the height you would like it to sit at while lowerd, then you can rasie the spring up for more height) and that will be the height of the spring. figure out all the specs and send this to eibach or hyperco and they could make the spring for you. viola, you have adjustable coilovers for your street rod.
> 
> ^above is very rash, you will need to refine some of my methods lol.


lol well i jsut got back from the VW store, and talked to thim, and for now i'm thinking of jsut running GR2's all the way around (for $33 a shock why not), then once i'm in florida i'll get a custom set up made


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> aint nothing crapy about it. useing the threaded perches from the ebay coilovers is exactly like ground control. get the perches for $40 all 4. then buy eibach ERS coil over springs in the rate you want. i cant even begin to fathom the rates for such a light car so im not going to spout any off and steer you in the wrong directtion (i would think in the OEM range for a sentra through?) and drop those springs on the threaded perches. now you have a racing suspension setup for about $200 tops. and because the spring rates will be quit low on that little car i think GR2 shocks may be just fine (DOT QUOTE ME ON THAT! lol)
> 
> look into it, itmay be exactly what you need. nice stiff ride, but not getto. i have seen many a great car with this setup (with better shocks though, but thats becuase its a heavier car)


They are crappy parts. Don't advocate stuff you know little about. Don't recomend spring rates when you don't know what you are talking about, Don't tell a guy with a aircooled vw what to do when you are not even familer with his car.

Sorry for being harsh but if you are not an expert, then don't give expert advice. I don't know much about vw's so I don't give advice on what to do for them myself.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> They are crappy parts. Don't advocate stuff you know little about. Don't recomend spring rates when you don't know what you are talking about, Don't tell a guy with a aircooled vw what to do when you are not even familer with his car.
> 
> Sorry for being harsh but if you are not an expert, then don't give expert advice. I don't know much about vw's so I don't give advice on what to do for them myself.


are GR2's good shocks for a light wieght 1000lbs-2000lbs car


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> are GR2's good shocks for a light wieght 1000lbs-2000lbs car


Generaly GR2's are not really performance shocks but a OEM replacment with slightly stiffer valving than stock. But I know little about what is the hot tip for aircooled V dubs. I bet that the old stock VW shocks are so horrible that they are probably hugely better!

I do know a little like things called camber limiters are important for safety, it helps prevent bugs from flipping over. I think most VW places that cater toards building a VW for handling sell these.

I think you questions could probably be better answered by VW experts rather than here.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> Generaly GR2's are not really performance shocks but a OEM replacment with slightly stiffer valving than stock. But I know little about what is the hot tip for aircooled V dubs. I bet that the old stock VW shocks are so horrible that they are probably hugely better!
> 
> I do know a little like things called camber limiters are important for safety, it helps prevent bugs from flipping over. I think most VW places that cater toards building a VW for handling sell these.
> 
> I think you questions could probably be better answered by VW experts rather than here.


well once i get to the modifying stage i'll sek expert advice

and i'm not looking for performance yet, oem will work fine, just so i bare drivingin the damn thing


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*UPDATE*

ok so installed my new KYB's










heres a comparison of the front to shocks and one of the new ones.....u'll notice one of the old ones is compressed....they both do that.....but don't uncompress, so i'm glad i fixed that


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

_niiiice_ I want to take a ride in it when it's done. I definately think the Scat motor with Dual 44 IDF Webers would be teh sickness.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> _niiiice_ I want to take a ride in it when it's done. I definately think the Scat motor with Dual 44 IDF Webers would be teh sickness.


well for some reason it died after i put the new shocks on


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> well for some reason it died after i put the new shocks on


you didnt disconnect any grounds did you? sometimes there are grounds in odd places.

i bet those are going to ride real nice.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> you didnt disconnect any grounds did you? sometimes there are grounds in odd places.
> 
> i bet those are going to ride real nice.


why would i siconnect a ground? and why would there be a ground on a shock tower? lol



Z_Spool said:


> _niiiice_ I want to take a ride in it when it's done. I definately think the Scat motor with Dual 44 IDF Webers would be teh sickness.


a finished ride wont be possible due to the fact its going to florida to be finished, BUT once i get it running again, and get the new rear suspension on if u wanna come down in like june or july or something i'd be more then happy to take u for a spin around my friends neighbor hood....(we should get all/most of the so-cal guys down here)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> why would i siconnect a ground? and why would there be a ground on a shock tower? lol


why not? im not saying there was, just something simple to check. you wouldnt want to start ripping things apart to find out you forgot to connect a wire.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> a finished ride wont be possible due to the fact its going to florida to be finished, BUT once i get it running again, and get the new rear suspension on if u wanna come down in like june or july or something i'd be more then happy to take u for a spin around my friends neighbor hood....(we should get all/most of the so-cal guys down here)


Florida? Why Florida? So-Cal pwns. It's amking me want to build my Golf Car though... mmm... Club Car that revs to 16k... *drool* :thumbup:


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Florida? Why Florida? So-Cal pwns. It's amking me want to build my Golf Car though... mmm... Club Car that revs to 16k... *drool* :thumbup:


hey my family is big into sand rails,, my uncle has a chenoth(sp) frame and i believe a built 2300cc vw engine running fuel injection and a turbo things mean! come down to tucson and we are friends with a guy who owns a shop called bugs and buggies and he can hook you up with an engine that will kick ass


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*OLD SUSPENSION PICS*


















yeah i love how fucked those coilovers are


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats the rear? and the top pic is the shocks for the front? did you get 4 shocks? accualy you cant do much about those springs, because they are so long they are going to warp around alittle. but with the new GR2's do you have a cone shape like the old ones to keep the spring from binding during compression?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> thats the rear? and the top pic is the shocks for the front? did you get 4 shocks? accualy you cant do much about those springs, because they are so long they are going to warp around alittle. but with the new GR2's do you have a cone shape like the old ones to keep the spring from binding during compression?


yeah i have 4 GR2's now, i don't need coilovers becuase of the torsion bar actually keep the car up


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*PICTURES BITCHES*










































































that is all.... lol..i'll try to get some action photos soon


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

why do i see a loose wire hanging in the second to last pic? maybe thats why it doesnt run.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats so cool! its much differant in day light. you should pick up some lexan glass and make a front and rear wind sheild. maybe some doors with slider windows :thumbup: it get on it with a spray can of satin black. and try to clean underneath with alittle de-greaser/power washer.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> why do i see a loose wire hanging in the second to last pic? maybe thats why it doesnt run.


if it doesn't run then how did i take the pics? lol, those wires are for the taillights, hence why i haven't changed them


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

oh, nice trunk, im liking the diamond plate. you should do the lower part in diamond plate, but paint it all FLAT black for now.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> oh, nice trunk, im liking the diamond plate. you should do the lower part in diamond plate, but paint it all FLAT black for now.


i'm keeping it grey for now, and the trunk is actaully brushed aluminum i think


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

oh, ok, it looked diamond plate.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> oh, ok, it looked diamond plate.


yeah they do look similar, i think it'll look sick with a dark paint beneath it, and its not really a trunk persay, its more of an access hole lol










it covers this up lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm having a friend do some concept sketches and i figured i'd give u guys some teasers


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i'm having a friend do some concept sketches and i figured i'd give u guys some teasers


:redx: and i dont think its me, i couldnt see them at home either.

edit: i used the HTML addy istead and you need to be logged in to veiw them, have your friend store them on a public site like car domain or photo bucket.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

can u see them now?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes sir, looks pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hes still working on fine tuning it, i need to have him chop the top a lil


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

food for thought;
have him lay the windows flat, roll the roof all the way to the rear of the engine bay and have a very soft sloping end. chop the top, and add doors (if possible) you dont need to do this to the car, id just like to see what it may look like :thumbup: 

it would almost look like an old ford something or other. sorry idk names of old cars


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Self Fornicator said:


> food for thought;
> have him lay the windows flat, roll the roof all the way to the rear of the engine bay and have a very soft sloping end. chop the top, and add doors (if possible) you dont need to do this to the car, id just like to see what it may look like :thumbup:
> 
> it would almost look like an old ford something or other. sorry idk names of old cars


i don't wnat him drawing stuff i dont need, i am paying for these pics lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i don't wnat him drawing stuff i dont need, i am paying for these pics lol


oh lol, sorry :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah to get the back to look like that i'm gonna need to add some more framing and some more sheet metal, which should be fun


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*NEW sketches*


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*WOOT first comp rendering*


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*if ne1 cares nemore*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks nice as hell


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh shut up.....we dont care :thumbup: 

looks awsome man, i cant wait to see real pics of the car when its done.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Self Fornicator said:


> oh shut up.....we dont care :thumbup:
> 
> looks awsome man, i cant wait to see real pics of the car when its done.


Here's something to tide you ever then...



*sneek peak*










 had a funny thought and ran with it. whatcha think? :idhitit:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LMAO thats a good one lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*Final comp render for the rear*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love the louvers <very hot rod esque


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> i love the louvers <very hot rod esque


thanks thats the look i'm going for

i'm taking out a row from the top and bottom, and adding some sort of vent system to the sides of the bed for the relocated oilcooler

you be able to see the vent in the front 3/4view


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*PIC update*

so yesterday i went and clean out the inside, i used a leaf blower..... :dancing: and i got.......



........MORE pics

Interior (the foam is gone now)









my guage panel and steering wheel









my gettho bumper/lisence plate holder (i call it my burnout bar, park in front of a wall and that'll protect the car :stoned: )

































top view of engine bay (yes i'm standing on the roof on the car)









top view of the front end (still on the roof)









left side stock wheel clearance (so how many notches can i go?)









right side stock wheel clearance (see question above)









stock ride hieght (one license plate)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sanmarcos said:


> stock ride hieght (one license plate)


this should be a true unit of measure.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> this should be a true unit of measure.


kinda like hands and horses?

:fluffy: :hal: well i coudln't find the tape measure so yeah i used what i had, so go measure a lisence plate and tell me how high my ride is


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> kinda like hands and horses?
> 
> :fluffy: :hal: well i coudln't find the tape measure so yeah i used what i had, so go measure a lisence plate and tell me how high my ride is


well it looks great. grab a steel brush and get at the rest of that foam.

once you have the cabin the way you want it take a look at this stuff, you may want to cover the cabin in it. or if you are going purely simplistic just spray a coat of truck bed liner down.

p.s. im almost done painting my wheels, and im going to mount one (minus a tire) on my car just to see how it looks, so check it out :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> well it looks great. grab a steel brush and get at the rest of that foam.
> 
> once you have the cabin the way you want it take a look at this stuff, you may want to cover the cabin in it. or if you are going purely simplistic just spray a coat of truck bed liner down.
> 
> p.s. im almost done painting my wheels, and im going to mount one (minus a tire) on my car just to see how it looks, so check it out :thumbup:


screw sound deading, i'm just doing black truck liner, this thing is loud and i like it, and its not like that would help....at all, i'm getting the whole body and frame media blasted so i can find out how much i need to replace due to rust and what not


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> screw sound deading, i'm just doing black truck liner, this thing is loud and i like it, and its not like that would help...


werd, its just that this stuff may make for a nicer finish (both are black but this has a "leather grain" finish to it) and if your going for show that may be a nicer way to go. it would also kep you and the engines heat seprate, it may be something to look into (this stuff isnt nearly as heavy as dynamat or a normal foil backed sound damper)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> werd, its just that this stuff may make for a nicer finish (both are black but this has a "leather grain" finish to it) and if your going for show that may be a nicer way to go. it would also kep you and the engines heat seprate, it may be something to look into (this stuff isnt nearly as heavy as dynamat or a normal foil backed sound damper)


the engine heat actaully doesn't affect the cabin at all, i'm going for ratrod vw show quality so ghetto is good lol, and the truck liner looks nice

and i like being able to take the seats out and spray the dirt out :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> the engine heat actaully doesn't affect the cabin at all, i'm going for ratrod vw show quality so ghetto is good lol, and the truck liner looks nice


cool, it is a tiny engine so i guess it wouldnt heat the cabin, and beening that its open to the out side it wont get to hot. trust me i know about the bed liner........just wait for pics of my trunk :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> cool, it is a tiny engine so i guess it wouldnt heat the cabin, and beening that its open to the out side it wont get to hot. trust me i know about the bed liner........just wait for pics of my trunk :thumbup:


lol hey 1.2 ltr isn't that small....ok so yeah it is (35hp!)

the cooling fan also directs most of the heat down and out the bottom neways


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*opinions plz*










which nose do u like the most, and why?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have 2



the 1st, looks like a road car, quick and old school.

the 3rd down is cool too, its a bit more "rugged" but not as much an "on road" car look (more buggy) and again, it keeps the old school look.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> 3rd down. looks old school.


damn it pete thats the one i hate what other ones u like


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i edited it, also, think about the first one but fliped. longer on the bottom and shorter on the top.<would keep the angle/lines of the cab)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> i edited it, also, think about the first one but fliped. longer on the bottom and shorter on the top.<would keep the angle/lines of the cab)


never thought of that


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*TOP CHOP*

Plan A








Plan B









i decided to see how low i can take my top with a lil rake in it 

the lower piece of tape would be the 'window' and the top line is the top of the roof 4 inch diff from bottom of the low peiece to the top of the high peice

windshield goes to the top line, with both chops i have about 6+ inches of windshield


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ever thought of making it a roadster? or maybe putting a peice of lexan in the roof?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> ever thought of making it a roadster? or maybe putting a peice of lexan in the roof?


yes i'm an building a roadster version after i build this one, no lexan in the roof i have a support beam right in the middle, that runs the length of the roof


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

had the exhaust moved in more, and had it come though the rear apron









and heres some samples of the front end with two different treatments (both not final yet)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

HAHA my buddy john (the guy doing these renders), works at the Ford Research Lab doing advanced interior technology design and development, got bored in a meeting and doodled some cars, mine was one of them


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*WOOT ALL FINAL RENDERS ARE IN*


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*Project Black Magic is now in full effect*


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

We finish our project metal mulisha sr20de , cheit on the sr20forum in thye new member are, you are going to love it guys


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I can't wait for Himile to see this thread.


himile would love this crap it does look bad ass though nice find


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

studeringaaron said:


> himile would love this crap it does look bad ass though nice find


hes already seen it, your 2 months to late on that, i talk to him about it regularly, and once i move he might help me with it


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> hes already seen it, your 2 months to late on that, i talk to him about it regularly, and once i move he might help me with it


lol I just read the posts and I was gona come in and say somthin bout it

dang this schol crap has my brain all fried egg like 
he knows his stuff dude his help is good help on somthin like that


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i know hes been a help already


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry guys for beeing such a dick, here are the links to the metal mulisha project, man, that bugie did learn how to run, it`s strong ass hell. The first time that the owner toke it for a test run, he got down from the car chaking, jejejej, we was chocked about the new power of tha car, enjoy guys...

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=117158 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=119281 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=119409 

Thanks to everyone, this was possible thanks to your help, all of you, thank you..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

holy shit thats tight, is that a vw transaxle its bolted to?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

yeap!!!! it is, the clutch is the stock sr20de and it has worked excelent on the vw trany, it`s works prefectly fine, the owner just have to learn how to drive it cuz it`s has a lot of power as we should know, he was more than happy after he drove it, the car it`svery strong, has a lot of torque, very responsive, the timming is set on 20 degrees, we modified the centrifugal advance so it would advance 5-8 degrees more at WOT, we rejeted the weber, fuel jet was 175, we change it for a 185 jet, air jet is 155, we`ll se how it works that way, it was flying with the other setup, but after 6200 rpm it starts to cough, but it ran like hell, i can`t wait to se it running at 100%


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nice is it a weber 40, 44, 48? IDA IDF?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> nice is it a weber 40, 44, 48? IDA IDF?


Just read through most of these posts today and will be watching for the photos of the "finished" project. 
Black really shows nice. Have you decided on the wheels yet? If not, have you considered wires, like the ones here ? Spinners look good, but the conversion might be a pain (not that cleaning wires isn't). 
Just a thought.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

your kidding right? spinners on a hot rod?, wires look good on an oldschool rat rod, the only oldschooll part of this build is drivetrain

and i've decided to stay with the slots


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> your kidding right? spinners on a hot rod?, wires look good on an oldschool rat rod, the only oldschooll part of this build is drivetrain
> 
> and i've decided to stay with the slots


!!!!!!!!!!!!! you ass hat! :thumbup: did you check the pics? old school spinners.....true spinners. a real spinner is the thing in the middle of the wheel, looks like a ceiling fan.









deep lip, nice clean spinner set in the middle. :cheers:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

It`s a weber 48


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!! you ass hat! :thumbup: did you check the pics? old school spinners.....true spinners. a real spinner is the thing in the middle of the wheel, looks like a ceiling fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what kinda spinner hes talking about! ur the ass hat, those look good on old school muscle cars, not a hot rod (IMO)

oh by the way my exhaust is now black, i'm waiting for my rechromed stinger then i need to buy some insulation for the baffle



nnoriega said:


> It`s a weber 48


yummy, why not run two like a vw? one for 2 cylinders? i'm sure u could still get some power from it if u did that


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

and


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

as for the rims my opinion is to get some blanks or these wheels which are like the ones already on it


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm getting the ones i have polished, or chromed, i'm not getting getting rid of perfectly good mag rims


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

front 








rear.

http://www.weldracing.com/Weld_Motorsports/wheels/pro_stock.shtm


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no......pete listen to me I"M KEEPING MY WHEELS :thumbup:


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> no......pete listen to me I"M KEEPING MY WHEELS :thumbup:


I did not intend to start a debate on the wheel thing; only meant to offer a suggestion. I'm just a bit partial to wires, maybe because of their historical use (Austins, Jags, ACs ...). They are sporty, IMO, but not muscle - too much weight and torque not good w/wire. It seems you have already made up your mind. That's good.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Animal said:


> I did not intend to start a debate on the wheel thing; only meant to offer a suggestion. I'm just a bit partial to wires, maybe because of their historical use (Austins, Jags, ACs ...). They are sporty, IMO, but not muscle - too much weight and torque not good w/wire. It seems you have already made up your mind. That's good.


see me issue with them is i dont think they make 12inch wide rims?

i have 12 inche wide tires on the back, and i'mnot getting rid of those, they make the whole look i'm going for


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

We can`t use 2 crbs cuz we`ll jump fo category, we are on the class 10 right now cuz the engine is 1998 cc and it has a single carb, with 2 carbs we`ll jump to class 1, and man, you can use v6, 6L, v8 , so it`s very different, at rocky point I saw a class 10 car using an LS5 engine, imagine that baby, a bad ass car...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> We can`t use 2 crbs cuz we`ll jump fo category, we are on the class 10 right now cuz the engine is 1998 cc and it has a single carb, with 2 carbs we`ll jump to class 1, and man, you can use v6, 6L, v8 , so it`s very different, at rocky point I saw a class 10 car using an LS5 engine, imagine that baby, a bad ass car...


oh ok i c

thats still badass, was it hard to get the comp to work?


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

sorry, there are some terms that I still don`t know, what`s comp?? CR?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nnoriega said:


> sorry, there are some terms that I still don`t know, what`s comp?? CR?


i believe he mant "carb" not comp. :cheers:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you pete, in that case no, IT was very easy, everyone were amaized when we start the engine for the fisrt time, it`s started right away, didn`t hesitate, started like a monster with the headers loud sound, we cut the original intake to keep the diameter as a ram intake, we made an aluminum box, inside the box it`s separated wit a inner wall, weber 48 has 2 throts, each can inyect 500 cc at wot, our inyectors can inyect 270cc each one, so we where 40 cfm short, but it was ok just to try, anyway, we built the intake box with a separator to leave 2 cyl per throt, separated but with a small hole on tha wall to leave the cyl to be equilized, we planned it to handle it self as a cold ram intake, and it did worked that way, after every run the intake was cold. Now we rejet the carb and we are going for a test run today at the afternoon, I wish you guys could be here..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no pete i meant computer, the sr20 is a computer controlled engine

i know getting a carb to work is easy i have one, they are fun......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> no pete i meant computer, the sr20 is a computer controlled engine


my bad, had a brain fart. i was thinking "comp......comp......whats a comp? carb sounds close, maybe he mixed up a few letters :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete put the bottle down


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*black pipes*

WOOT!!!! BLACK IS SECKSIE i can't wait to get the motor powder coated black

old 









new (*ignore my big foot...i was standing on the car to take the pic)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ get some shoes on you werid bastard. :thumbup: 

looks good.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, it does looks very nice, paint the trany in black too, I`ll send you a pic of our trany so you can look at it. It looks very nice, good luck with the project. About your question IPC Sux0rz! it doesn`t have a computer, we removed all the sensors, we install a dodge temp sensor to start the fan of the radiator, we install the oil sending unit is the one of the sport comp Oil gauge, we install the temp sending sensor of the sport comp gauge, and that was it, the weber is stand alone, using a 50 psi fuel pump, that`s why we made the intake that big, cuz of the huge aspiration that our engines have, the distribuitor was my bigest PITA, but we cut half of the frame of the original sr20 dist, we cut the other half of the nissan breakerless dist, and put them together, doesn`t leak any oil or anything, it works pretty fine, yesterday we toke the car to some test runs, MAN!! that thing can run, at 2000 rpm it`s a monster, it responds so quickly that on the corners the car want to go off the road, luckly the owner it`s a hell of a driver..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha nice

yeah i'm eventually gonna paint literally everything black, and only have chrome exhuast tips, side mirrors, and headlights


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> haha nice
> 
> yeah i'm eventually gonna paint literally everything black, and only have chrome exhuast tips, side mirrors, and headlights


black and chrome is super sexy.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> black and chrome is super sexy.


i know, but now i have a dilemia

the wheels

do i get them polished/w the slots powdered black

or do i get them powdered black/w the slots polished


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i know, but now i have a dilemia
> 
> the wheels
> 
> ...


post up another pic of them.........we all have linked and posted so many wheels i forget what your are lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> post up another pic of them.........we all have linked and posted so many wheels i forget what your are lol.


hahaha 

(yes the other ones are backwards)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

insides black, lip chromed. hands down. your going for a full black ride with chrome accents, there fore you want the majority of the wheel black and the accents (lip) chrome.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> insides black, lip chromed. hands down. your going for a full black ride with chrome accents, there fore you want the majority of the wheel black and the accents (lip) chrome.


i was gonna leave the lip crhome, but i'm talking bout the inside walls of the slots


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i was gonna leave the lip crhome, but i'm talking bout the inside walls of the slots


ohhhhhhhhh, you mean just PC the front "face" of the wheel and leave the lip and the inner walls of the holes chrome? that would kick ass!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> ohhhhhhhhh, you mean just PC the front "face" of the wheel and leave the lip and the inner walls of the holes chrome? that would kick ass!


yeah i've never seen it done, and since the walls of the slots are big, i think it would be pretty fucking sick :thumbup:

the front face, back face, and the area the tire sits on would all get PC'd but the lip and inner walls of slots polished/chromed


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like it'll look pretty good to me. I've seen some like that, but it's been years.

polish the whole wheel, then powdercoat the black parts. go over that with clear when the black is cured and you're done. that will be easier and cheaper than chroming, and easier to clean as well IMO.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> sounds like it'll look pretty good to me. I've seen some like that, but it's been years.
> 
> polish the whole wheel, then powdercoat the black parts. go over that with clear when the black is cured and you're done. that will be easier and cheaper than chroming, and easier to clean as well IMO.


thats what i was gonna do lol


edit:

oh and literaly 5 minutes ago my air brush paints got here, now i need my compressor and brush :banana:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can polish the metal your self with a polishing kit.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm not getting them polished till after the move, but if i wanted i could get the wheels done for $50 (yes for all four)

and iw ould need this http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=4558010295&category=34284&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

sorry that I read too late, but it`s going to look very good with the comb taht you said buddy, good thing you already started doing it, atta boy!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i feel so special 2 boxes in one day, in box one i had 8 4oz bottles of paint (brite white, flame yellow, flame orange, flame red, emerald green, process blue, deep purple, and deep black), and in box number 2 my Paasche VL series airbrush kit

its like x-mas!!!


minus the pretty paper




and cold....and tree



and weird fat guy in red.....


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

wow, that`s nice bro, I can tell about the feeling, it`s like when we had everything to put all in the car when we were building it. nice bro, send us pics!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pics of my new stuff i get to paly with


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that air brush is nice, gravity fed and suction fed. that will come in handy! just make sure you only use as little as possible when doing the gravity feed or you will have to pour the paint out every time you switch.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> that air brush is nice, gravity fed and suction fed. that will come in handy! just make sure you only use as little as possible when doing the gravity feed or you will have to pour the paint out every time you switch.


its not gravity, its only bottom


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> its not gravity, its only bottom


then whats that little silver do dad on the left above the white cap? sure looks like a detailers gravity feed to me.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> then whats that little silver do dad on the left above the white cap? sure looks like a detailers gravity feed to me.


color cup i'll take pics of all the setups


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That looks very cool, now i`m working on our bugy race car, here are the pics, remember that I told you about the trany painting, there`s a pic for ya, 



































We are getting ready for this weekend race, 150 kmts of offroad baby!!! Metal Mulisha is ready for the class 10, and we are getting ready for the class 5, a modified 1600 vw engine, modified trany and suspension.. check it out, we`ve won 1 first place, 1 third and a second, this time we are going for the first baby, If luck is on our side. The one standing next to budy is the driver and mecanic, my compadre, I`m the co-driver


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how modified is that 1600? is it still a 1600 or did you make it bigger? maybe 1941 or bigger


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

cyls are the same, 1600, we put bigger valves, have the head ported and polished, we modified the stock carb, put the headers, the engine is cubiced and balanced, the conecting rods are balanced as well, we made and install a total seal piston rings, we can put this baby up to 6500 rpm`s with no harm usin 92 octaine fuel. we changed the crank pulley for a smaller one and made of aluminum, we help the cooling we put an external oil cooler cooled with a scope, we installed a bigger iol pump.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> very nice :thumbup:


thank you bro, I wish that you lived near so we can give you a hand with your project, come to San carlos this weekend, it`s 3 1/2 hrs from tucson, what do you think, I`m inviting all of you!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha i wish i could lol, but alas i can not


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

I`m going to have luch, I`ll be back in 2 hrs. if there`s anything I can do to help from here, count with me, i`ll be back..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha after sending 5+ emails to the seller of my compressor i finally get notice that it has been shipped and will be here on tuesday..... :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah, get ready to have some fun, have does designs with you, as soon as you get your compresor, you are going to start right away


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh yeah i need to get an exacto knife so i can cut some stencils out, i've drawn up like 3 things i wanna practice


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Thta`s ok, thta you way u won`t miss at the time when you start painting your car, your almost good to go, if you are not planning on going offroad racing, why don`t you put a turbo on that engine, i bet it would run pretty fine, 2 webbers 48 and a sweet t25 at 7psi would do the job, don`t you think?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

it would be fun, but the thing is way to light, if i did anyhting i'm put a supercharger on it, BUT i'm not gonna


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh, Ic, wheel, right no I`m leaving to the shop, to continue working on the bug, let you know tomorrow how did it go today, latter bro


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

got the exhaust back together

i actually got to watch them nickel plate, rinse, acid dip, then chrome the stinger, pretty cool stuff


























and new air filter










and i think my timing is off so i need mess with that on thursday


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


>


Im thinkin try to find a way to slice that cover so it fits around the pipe and sits down flush

mabye slicing it then where it is sliced sewing the edges so it dosent look like ass just a lil somthin somthin to add to it thats if your keepin that cover on it


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm not even gonna bother modifying that cover its ratty and 30 years old, i'm getting a new one made that will also allow the gas tank to be covered


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

WOW, that pipe loock nice, ours is ceramic coated for the heat, but your is cool, yesterday we worked on the front suspension, gas tank rear suspension, and we start the engine, it sound very nice, very strong too, today we are finishing some electrical detail, add some other fog lamp and high lamps, install the other witch was at the shop, and the hood, install those and take it for a ride!!! i`ll send pics tomorrow of the final results, the car looks awsome


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sweet sounds good, yeah the black paint is a high temp ceramic spray paint, and the stinger is chrome, i'm getting some clear laquer so i can spray that on and not worry bout it discoloring as much


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

good, you do that, did you see the trany in our bug, the way is painted, maybe you could something like that, it really looks very good.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Be sure to wipe off any fingerprints on that pipe, unless you want em burnt on. 

this is a neat project car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

clear high temp paint it your friend 


and what do you guys think bout this set up


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

DAMN!!!! That it`s beautiful!!!!! you go for it man!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha thanks man

i'm going to the pomona swap meet on july 17th, so hopefully i can get some parts for it, i'm mainly looking for a taller shifter, the tail lights, side view mirrors, bullet style turn signals

optional items i'm looking for, newer looking steering wheel, oil cooler with a fan and some other stuff :thumbup:


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That sound nice, you live in california, roght?, maybe on july you can come to rocky point, we`ll be there for the rock 2 rock 250 miles night race, maybe we can roll out to check on the cars, don`t you think???? there`ll be trophy trucks, class 1, clas 10 etc . Rocky point it`s near from you, like 5 hrs driving i think, rocky point it`s 30 min from yuma,az


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i live in northen san diego

man i would love to, but i dont think my dad would let me, can u get me more info like specific dates, times etc

its worth a shot lol


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hell yeah it`s worth the shot, the exact date I don`t have it right now, but as soon as i get it, i`ll send it to you, you live near from mexicali, go there and take a bus to guaymas, and come to see the race this weekend, and the premier of the SR20DE Metal Mulisha race car at San Carlos Beach, how`s your spanish doing??


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nnoriega said:


> Hell yeah it`s worth the shot, the exact date I don`t have it right now, but as soon as i get it, i`ll send it to you, you live near from mexicali, go there and take a bus to guaymas, and come to see the race this weekend, and the premier of the SR20DE Metal Mulisha race car at San Carlos Beach, how`s your spanish doing??


haha um what spanish lol i can say 'hola mi llamo es chris', 'fiesta en mis pantalones', and 'mi amigo en mis pantalones es muey grande'

you know the important phrases :thumbup: 

nah i can't make it this weekend but the rocky point might be better


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

LOL like nuts, do you mind if i help with your spanish, to say hi, my name is chris you`ll say in spanish, (hola, mi nombre es chris, or, hola, me llamo chris) you spanish it`s ok, hehehehehe, well, rocky point will be, as soon as i get the exact dates i`ll let you know..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i kinda failed spanish in middle school so i'm not that good at it, i think i'll go down to TJ with my buddy carlos some time


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha so my buddy that works for a VW shop came over and inspected my buggy, and discovered my dizzy is missing a seal and a return spring...and it still worked.......


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

wow, your lucky to find out that now and not latter, we went to race this weekend, our class 5 bug failled on us, one piston blew, too bad, we were on 2nd place, but we`ll kick ass on october, the next race is on october, but the metal mulisha kicked mayor asses, he ran 14.30 min on a 25 km race road, very dificult road, lot`s of rocks and woops, he won the 1st place, he ran 120 km in 1 hr... our super 1600 bug won the second place for 30 sec. that sucked but it`s ok


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

WOOT my compressor is in

went to HF picked up some quick connect stuff, pressure reg, no leaks, TIME TO PAINT!!!


what should i paint first?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

HAHA got the dizzy fixed, got the idle set :thumbup: i need a lil red gas container......i need to get some more gas so i can run it more....


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

what`s up buddy, did you strat painting already??? send us pics!!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nah the paint is not till dec

now i'm trying to diagnos a noise in the engine area that is louder then my fucking exhaust


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> nah the paint is not till dec
> 
> now i'm trying to diagnos a noise in the engine area that is louder then my fucking exhaust


whats it sound like? 

exhaust leak? <very plausible
metalic rattle?
rocker tap? 
engine knock!? :waving:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> whats it sound like?
> 
> exhaust leak? <very plausible
> metalic rattle?
> ...


no exhaust leaks at all what so ever

kinda like a clicking coming from the fan shroud, so i'm taking that off today, check my shims maybe get another

we also think it might be the rockers


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> no exhaust leaks at all what so ever
> 
> kinda like a clicking coming from the fan shroud, so i'm taking that off today, check my shims maybe get another
> 
> we also think it might be the rockers


want a quick test? is it an electric fan? make sure the engine is cool i.e. first start up of the day and just unplug the fan/pull the belt off. if the noise goes away then your fine.....just get a new fan or figure out where its hitting and trim away.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> want a quick test? is it an electric fan? make sure the engine is cool i.e. first start up of the day and just unplug the fan/pull the belt off. if the noise goes away then your fine.....just get a new fan or figure out where its hitting and trim away.


you've never seen an ACVW motor have u?










see the big black thing...thats the fan shroud

belt driven

i'm gonna take the belt off, spin the gen. by hand, see if it rubs or not

then take the shroud off check for 'debris' or dead critters


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WAH! that engine just makes me shiver lol. its not a bad thing...........change just frightens me :thumbup: when i saw my first suby bozer engine for the first time i yelped lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

scary huh?

how bout this


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that is total porsche/vw turbo'd top mount howtness.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> that is total porsche/vw turbo'd top mount howtness.


WRONG!!!!!

thats my buddies 'VWRX"

thats an ej20t


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> WRONG!!!!!
> 
> thats my buddies 'VWRX"
> 
> thats an ej20t




..................wow.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so i took the shroud off, nothing in there (what a surprise), since i took the belt off i went and got a new one, as well as a new shim kit, got that back on


still no idea on the noise


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

new belt and new dust shroud

oh and i discovered this, think its bad?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nah looks perfectly fine! What is that a pic of?

Nice project car man!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

thats my voltage reg

my buggy runs a generator system so to control the voltage, it has a reg

and somehow mine has was looks like damage from some sort of electrical arc, which would theoretical cause it to stop working, but mine still works :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so heres the lighting i'm gonna be going with

up front:

we have harley headlights (5.75" wide X 9" long)










and harley bullet turn signals










out back we have (4 of each)








mounted to the sides of the bed

or








mounted to the back of the bed


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> thats my voltage reg
> 
> my buggy runs a generator system so to control the voltage, it has a reg
> 
> and somehow mine has was looks like damage from some sort of electrical arc, which would theoretical cause it to stop working, but mine still works :thumbup:



It`s ok man, just put some sylicon there to preven watter. Bout your noice, is the carb injector on it`s place, sometime they get a little bit loose, and with vrivration, they fall into the combustion chamber, that`s what happend to our engine on the race, it fell down and the metal noice started.. luckly we stop the engine before a noice was made, or it could be your rockers, the need to have .06 mm of calibration, if they are to open they made a wird metal sound, if they are to close you could burn your valves, check that out, if you need help, give more details about the sound and i`ll ask our mecanik


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I knew that was an EJ20. not t, just EJ20.

thats sex. looks like get has a bunch of goodies from aps too. hot car, real hot car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so the turbo model is called the ej20?

cuz his is turbo


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

That engine is so beautifull, i bet he can run 13`s in a 1/4 mile track


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok what do u guys think bout these taillights?

they are the same lights that i would be using for my upfront turn signals


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it looks amazing. What is your estimated time until completion of this project?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pimpride said:


> I think it looks amazing. What is your estimated time until completion of this project?


till its drivible: sometime before next summer

till it looks like the pics...:about 3-5 years

this shits gonna be expensive lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when you buy a newish car to "customize" it will take a few years before your finished totaly. when you buy an older car (like my 91 classic) or like san's project buggy........it will never be done. not only do you have to make it look how you want but also run. rust forms, paint chips, dings come out of no where. head liners sag, seats give out, suspension blows.............and its great :thumbup: i love knowing that my car will never ever be finished and that i will ALWAYS have something to tweak <incase i run out of "ah tas" lol.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete? said:


> when you buy a newish car to "customize" it will take a few years before your finished totaly. when you buy an older car (like my 91 classic) or like san's project buggy........it will never be done. not only do you have to make it look how you want but also run. rust forms, paint chips, dings come out of no where. head liners sag, seats give out, suspension blows.............and its great :thumbup: i love knowing that my car will never ever be finished and that i will ALWAYS have something to tweak <incase i run out of "ah tas" lol.


hey i never said when it looks like the pics that its done lol

i'll always be tweaking something in it

a few friends wanna go to the desert....i wanna some some paddles for the back and trailer the buggy out lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

new tailights!!!!! they work to

how they looked when i bought them









how they look after i tweaked them

















(if u think the bottom right is off...it was i fixed it already)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Night shot!!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow man that is effing sweet!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh and i gotta thank Liuspeed for the consultation work, thanks man the advice worked


and heres a day pic










side view










(the shroud isn't on there nemore


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

good work man, you are going to need a skitplay in order to protect your engine lower parts, I can tell by the pics that you don`t have one


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

protect it from what?

it never had one and it was up north (michigan) and it was fine


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

rocks, side walks or anything that could hit the head cover and breake it or the engine, i just protection


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

its not going off road, its purely street


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

ok, i see, then that`s not a problem


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yep lol

lets see what i have i done since my last update.........JACK SHIT!......lol no seriously i can't do anything else unless i rewire the whole thing, and i really dont wanna do that right now

aside from that i removed all the black stripes from the thing, looks much better


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*oil cooler mock up*

heres a mock up of my future oil cooler setup minus the fan










































comments? suggestions?

oil will flow from the filter to the top of the cooler, then down and to the block

my buddy at Ford is designing a couple vent methods to get cooler air to the cooler


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i went a VW show/swap this past weekend up in sacramento and came home with another project vehicle, its not as grand a scale as the other but it will still be fun to mess with










its a huge remote controlled VW bus with 'hydralics' i'm gonna paint the whole thing flat black an make some white walls for it, i'm also thinking of seeing if i can modify a gas/nitro motor/drivetrain to work with it

what do you think?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol what is that 1/10th scale? I have alot of RC cars, it is Radio controlled btw.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Lol what is that 1/10th scale? I have alot of RC cars, it is Radio controlled btw.


nah its 1:6

and i know but i'm used to calling them remote


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool, must be pretty big then. My friend has a 1/4 scale nascar, with a big 2-stroke engine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

30" long, 13" wide 11" tall


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well buggy go bye bye


the auto transporter will be here tommorow to pick it up and ship it to my mom in Fl i wont get to see or tweak it for a few months


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Why are the rear wheels leaning in so much?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Why are the rear wheels leaning in so much?


see those chains? thats what happens when to tie down a soft sand geard suspension that most likly has blown shocks. :thumbup: 

oh! i thought you told me you sold it! your just sending it over to fl for UTI tweeking in a few months :thumbup: btw, youll love uti. some people talk alot of shit about it but i dont think they know anything and fail tests......i didnt study for any tests and have a 4.o gpa. but electrical is rocking me so im studing my ass off.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dude those shocks are brandfucking new, and they are street shocks, u might know of them KYB gr2's :thumbup: 

thats what happens when u rachet down a vehicle with swing axles, the wheels are inline with the axle shaft, it quite common on lowered VW's










its called the 'broken axle' look some people like it others dont


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

And that doesn't mess your tires up how?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh its fucks ur tires over, but mine doesn't sit like that at ride height


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't like it... But I guess it does it for a reason...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

it happens because of the transaxle and swing arm setup


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> it happens because of the transaxle and swing arm setup


Like independant suspension?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok see the outlined part?










that arm pivots up and down the pivot point is behind the cab










see the lil round black piece

the only part on the transaxle where it can pivot is where is leaves the case

so when the transaxle is lowered that plate twists because theres nowhere else to go especially when the axles hit the body and cant move any more


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh okay... lol sorry for the stupidity.


----------

